# AEB mk2 swap question about coolant lines



## HWY_GRZ (Apr 13, 2004)

wtf do i do lol need some direction. i have aeb acc and not sure what the routing is for the lines and what is my best option for rad and fan setup.
any help would be great


----------



## HWY_GRZ (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: AEB mk2 swap question about coolant lines (HWY_GRZ)*

bump


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

im swapping a aeb in m rocco and i used mk3 aba lines for the most part but there not perfect


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: AEB mk2 swap question about coolant lines (HWY_GRZ)*

Are you running Heater Core? What about Water/Oil Cooler?
1.) You need to run the transverse 20v coolant Flange
2.) You can run the ABA Hard pipe to the Heater Core return (I modified and made a special one to clear the 6speed out of the G60 adn ABA)
3.) You should run the non-AEB h20 Pump so that you can run the hard heater return pipe to the lower H20 Pump nipple. If you are running an external air/oil cooler than use the mk2 non oil cooler hose from the pump to the pipe.
4.) if h20/oil cooler you can run the mk2 non oil cooler hose for the coolant bypass, but you will need to fab a T as I did below (or you can fab a whole new pipe)


----------



## HWY_GRZ (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks for the help still looking for a bit more advice and options aswell.
i am not running an external oil cooler, and i am using aeb external water pump as i already have a new one and have installed it already







i also plan on having heat in the car so yes a heater core is necessary 
if anyone has a diagram for the routing of the lines that would also be great 
thanks again


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (HWY_GRZ)*

You will basically need the same setup as me as above, however, you are going to need to T in the heater core return line into the h20 bypass pipe/hose that I show above going into the water pump.
It would be much easier with the transverse 058 waterpump because then, you can use the ABA heater return hardpipe (which also has provisions for the lower Coolant expansion tank hose) and would just need to fabricate one T similar to what I did above for the bypass.


----------



## HWY_GRZ (Apr 13, 2004)

ne more help??? 
i know there has to be more then one guy with an aeb mk2 swap


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (HWY_GRZ)*

I just used a combo of 16v, 2.0 hoses. It is not pretty, but it works. I'll try and post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## 16vgtiguy (Aug 17, 2008)

im getting ready to do a aeb swap into my 91 16v, and cooling lines are the last thing that that i have to take care of, if you havnt found a clean solution ill post when i figure it out.


----------



## HWY_GRZ (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I had to get very creative on an AEB swap that went through a couple weeks ago. The car used a mk2/mk1/Rado/mk3 water pump with the two return ports. I used two of these G60 oil cooler hoses:








I used one of the mk3 coolant hoses that goes from the side of the head to the waterpump and then to the radiator. I used a mk2 radiator. 
The car was using SDS and the coolant seners were installed in to an aluminum mk2 front 8v coolant flange but on the side of the 20v head. yes I just said that the front flange from a counterflow 8v fits and works on the side of a 20v head. 
I then made a copper coolant pipe that ran from the side of the head and down to the waterpump. 
I the setup is now forsale here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4814767


----------



## scr8dubbn (Oct 4, 2005)

can post you up some more pics in detail... the silver coupe is my car


----------



## HWY_GRZ (Apr 13, 2004)

more pics please 
and thank you


----------



## scr8dubbn (Oct 4, 2005)

getting on that tomorrow for ya


----------



## HWY_GRZ (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (scr8dubbn)*

thank you


----------



## scr8dubbn (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (HWY_GRZ)*

































will post up some more when the motor comes out... lmk if you're interested in the set-up since i doubt it will be going with the motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HWY_GRZ (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (scr8dubbn)*

thanks for the pics really appreciate it


----------

